# My book published!



## Shiva (Feb 8, 2013)

My scifi book is finally available for everyone who wants to buy it. The title is Random-Time. I believe the price has been set at $20.







Here are the links :

[email protected]

www.dorrancebookstore.com

You can also call 800-334-1803.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations. That is quite an accomplishment. Is this your first time getting published?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 8, 2013)

First one Bob. Just got my very first copy by mail. Whether it sells well of not, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats! very worthy of (having) a beer and (receiving) a flowering phrag andreetae


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Hera (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 8, 2013)

For those who would like some background.
The story is set 60 thousand years in our future, at a time when Mankind has reached the top dog position in our galaxy. An archeeolgist, Irina de Carrallorra embarks on the greatest expedition in multitime to find out why the first ever galactic civilisation disappeared nearly without a trace some 6 billion years before. She surrounds herself with the brightest minds she knows after the discovery of a very old recording device found at the edge of the galaxy. No one knows what the ancient people looked like. But now, with that discovery, she sees the beginning of the trail that will lead her and her team to solve the greatest enigma in the history of our Milky Way Galaxy.


----------



## Heather (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow~ that's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations Michel!

I hope these fly off the shelves for you!


----------



## maitaman (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats! As a fellow author, I well know how that first one feels!
Well, you are a writer. When the first one sells to a non-family or personal friend person, you are an author. I wish you the very best. The idea is solid and should appeal to a wide audience.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! I remember the rush when some of my research and diagrams for a mathematics book were published. It was incredible -- I can only imagine how it would feel to have my own book published.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations, Michel. The cover make the book very intriguing.


----------



## Ruth (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! It sounds very interesting.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2013)

The plot sounds very exciting. Congratulations! Just outstanding. I just clicked on the
two websites to buy your book and the site couldn't find it. Do you suppose it hasn't
shown up on the website yet?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2013)

abax said:


> The plot sounds very exciting. Congratulations! Just outstanding. I just clicked on the
> two websites to buy your book and the site couldn't find it. Do you suppose it hasn't
> shown up on the website yet?



I checked too and it's not there. I guess, they haven't got around to post it yet. But I'm sure it will be there in a few days. The email link should work though.

Michel


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 9, 2013)

Congratulations Michel. I am just about to have my first novel published on eBooks! I wish us both well!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Shiva (Feb 9, 2013)

After checking, I was told my book will be available online within 14 days. But you can order copies by emails or by phone at the number indicated. I hope everybody enjoys it. It took me the better part of 20 years on and off to get the science as right as possible. I haven't read every science fiction book out there but I believe nothing like that has ever been written. I was told years ago by experts critics there were too many imaginative ideas but I kept them all. I wanted to have the various ecological settings realistics. Many of the planets appearing in my book are like those now being found to exist around other stars.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! How exciting!


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2013)

It sounds like a good story, I look forward to reading it. There's not a whole lot of science fiction being written these days, fantasy seems to have replaced it.

Bill


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats! I'm not much into sci-fi but the summary of this book sounds like I may like it.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 10, 2013)

Bravo Michel, and good luck !!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2013)

That's very cool Shiva. I'll need to check it out!

My friend (and fellow orchid grower) Charles Wilson, out of Memphis TN published his Scifi book a couple years ago.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. Congratulations!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations Michel! How very exciting for you. You're the first author I've known.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your support. I hope those who read it will let me know how they enjoy it.


----------



## Marc (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 15, 2013)

That is great Michel


----------

